

Putnam Boxes and Balls - bgschiller
http://brianschiller.com/blog/2013/09/19/putnam-boxes.html

======
gxs
This was awesome, thanks for sharing. I was a math major in college and this
brought back great memories.

I don't know remember much, but I so remember the problem solving skills in
general. Start with a smaller more palatable example. Convince yourself that
what they are proposing is true (or false). Lastly, keep trying because no
matter how hard the problem you will eventually find the solution and it will
feel awesome.

~~~
bgschiller
I'm glad you enjoyed it!

------
twiceaday
> Okay, so if n is 2, for example, there are 4020 boxes.

Last word should be "balls".

~~~
bgschiller
Good catch! I've fixed it now.

